# nosto (mainonnassa)



## Gavril

No päivää,

Mitä arvelette tarkoitettavan sanalla "nosto" tässä yhteydessä? (Poimin sen verkkomainontaa käsittelevästä tiedotteesta.)

“Olemme aiemmin tehneet sähköpostikampanjoita mielestämme todella osuvilla, pitkälle ajatelluilla nostoilla ja tarjouksilla, mutta kerta toisensa jälkeen todenneet, että ei tämäkään toiminut niin hyvin kuin odotettiin."

Paras arvaukseni tähän asti on, että se tarkoittaa "myynninedistäminen" tms.

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

Arvaukseni on, että jokin tuote, mitä erityisesti haluttaisiin myydä, nostetaan sähköpostikampanjassa tärkeimmäksi ja näkyvimmäksi tuotteeksi ?


----------



## hui

Keskustelupalstoilla nosto tarkoittaa sitä, että vanhaan säikeeseen kirjoitetaan jotain, jotta säie nousee listan alkuun (aikajärjestyksesä). Spämmissä nosto ehkä tarkoittaa sitä, että spämmeri vain "nostaa esiin" (toistaa) aiemman tarjouksen, joka on ollut koko ajan voimassa.


----------



## Gavril

Eilen törmäsin taas esimerkkiin, jossa "nosto"-sanaa käytetään markkinoinnin yhteydessä, vaikka ei välttämättä aiemman esimerkkini mukaisella tavalla.

Kyseessä oli luonnos verkkoon ladattavasta, tuotetta mainostavasta tekstistä, jonka laatija oli kirjoittanut pari ohjetta:



> <kuvateksti:>
> [tuotetta positiivisesti kuvaava lause]
> 
> <*nosto* jonnekin muualle:>
> [tuotetta positiivisesti kuvaava lause]



Aavistan, että ehkä "nostolla" tarkoitetaan muusta tekstistä erotettua, jollakin tavalla (esim. isommilla kirjaimilla ja eri värillä) korostettua tekstiä.

Vaiko ei?


----------

